# Help! Damn Small Linux-Not; how do I install it?



## Error 404 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to try DSL-N for my Shoebox PC, because every other distro hates it.
Problem is, I'm not sure which file to download, and what to do with it then.
So far I've downloaded the file called "dsl-n-01RC4.iso" from here:
ftp://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/damnsmall/dsl-n

Is that the right ISO file? Do I need the other files as well, or can I just burn that?


----------



## xfire (Jul 17, 2008)

What is the configuration of your shoebox pc?
You could try Puppy or Xubuntu.
The one you've downloaded seems to the right one.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I've gotten it to work, so it must have been the right file.
How can I install it? Its rather confusing, and I dont want to have to use the live CD every time I want to boot.
Configuration is:
Pentium 3 Celeron 733 MHz
256 MB SDRAM
10 GB HDD
Leader SiS630 motherboard

What is Puppy linux like? If its similar to Ubuntu/Xubuntu I'll give it a shot, especially if it has an installation menu.


----------



## xfire (Jul 17, 2008)

There is an installer in the right click menu but when I used it it never worked.
Puppy is pretty good and feature packed,it does have an installation menu.
Did you try xubuntu, it's the best you'll get.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 17, 2008)

Xubuntu is good, I've tried it, but I dont have a disk on hand, or a spare 550 MB of downloads, but I did download Puppy Linux! Version 4 is the latest one, and on the website it has a thorough installation guide. Best thing is, it worked! It runs fast, and has plenty of apps (which will soon be replaced with better ones), and can actually install; all the other distros just froze or took an hour to boot.


----------



## xfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Yup, I too had a good experience with puppy. The main thing I found was pages loaded much faster than any other O.S. I'm pretty sure you are suprised with what all they fit into the 88mb file. Did you try out mp3? No codecs need to be installed .


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 17, 2008)

Puppy Linux rocks, MP3s are good, but with Linux Mint I havn't had to install the codecs either.
Is there any way to make it so that you need to double-click instead of single-click? Its rather annoying having to drag each desktop icon when I want to place them differently...


----------



## xfire (Jul 18, 2008)

Try the puppy forums http://www.puppylinux.org/community
I dont know so much about it.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, there doesn't seem to be much about double clicking, but I'll live without it.
Now its also installed on my Sister's laptop! PIII 600, 192 MB RAM, 12 GB HDD, running perfectly.


----------



## francis511 (Jul 18, 2008)

Puppy`s gr8 , unless u need lots of eye candy


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Puppy`s gr8 , unless u need lots of eye candy



Look on their site, There is plenty of eye candy to be had. Just gotta download it.


----------



## xfire (Jul 18, 2008)

Puppy even comes with a windows 98 and xp themes(its called redmond). Let me see about that double click problem (I'll install and see if there's a way to do it).


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok. I might have a look at some of their themes, as currently it is a little bare.


----------

